# Расшифровка рентген снимков шеи



## alex33 (27 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте. Мне 45 года.
 рост 174 см, вес95kg.
Проблема появилась месяц назад
Вечером почувствовал резкую, порой почти нестерпимую, боль между лопаткой слева и позвоночником. Шея не поворачивалась,онемением в большом и указательном пальце руки
Потерпев пару дней пошел к врачу
Была назначена терапия:обезболивающие Дексофен он же dexketoprofen и Milgamma
Через 15 дней боль в спине ушла, однако боль одновременно переместилась в руку
Через 30 дней  уже нет боли.
Заметил атрофия *бицепса/трицепса  и мышечная слабость*
хрустят суставы левой руки

После первого посещения невролога диагноз
радикулопатией С5-С6

Ренген шейного отдела
Физиологический лордоз сглажен
Снижение высоты межпозвонковых пространств в местах с5,с 6
 передние и  задние остеофиты

Заключение
остеохондроз с5-с6

Посмотрите пожалуйста


----------



## La murr (27 Янв 2017)

@alex33, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2017)

А вопрос-то в чем?
Надо ли делать МРТ?
Надо, грыжа есть, корешок страдает.

Но делать если на операцию согласитесь. А так не надо.


----------



## alex33 (27 Янв 2017)

Вопрос в том надо ли делать МРТ?
В Германии(где работаю)  врачи просто невозможно медленно работают
Болгарские тоже.....(я оттуда)
У меня встреча с врачом 14 .02
Я могу сделать МРТ в Чехии быстрее и с ощутимой разницы в цене

*Доктор Ступин* Спасибо за ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Янв 2017)

Корешок страдает, для этого мрт не надо. Лечить надо.
Но если морально готовы на операцию и слабость нарастает, то надо поспешить.


----------



## leo1980 (27 Янв 2017)

alex33 написал(а):


> Вопрос в том надо ли делать МРТ?
> В Германии(где работаю)  врачи просто невозможно медленно работают
> Болгарские тоже.....(я оттуда)
> У меня встреча с врачом 14 .02
> ...



идите не по страховке а к wahlarzt, все будет гораздо быстрее и на блокаду отправят сразу, не будут физио кормить.

а сколько в Чехии МРТ стоит?? направление нужно или нет??


----------



## alex33 (28 Янв 2017)

*Доктор Ступин *,
Показывает ли рентген грыжу позвоночника?
(ренген сделал в Болгарии)
Точнее на мой ренген можно увидеть  признаки грыжи диска?

Спасибо за ответ


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2017)

Можно.
Есть.



> .....а сколько в Чехии МРТ стоит?? направление нужно или нет??.....


----------



## alex33 (28 Янв 2017)

МРТ одного отдела  позвоночника в Чехии(Пльзень)  стоит ~400-660 E
КТ одного отдела  позвоночника  стоит ~200-250 E
Направление не нужно
*Доктор Ступин* у меня межпозвоночнуя грыжа в С5-С6?
Спасибо за ответ!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2017)

5-6.

А у нас 50-60 евро. И направление не нужно.


----------



## alex33 (28 Янв 2017)

...сейчас увидел цен еще ниже
"
*Klinika JL
Цены в чешских кронах на магнитно-резонансную томографию для пациентов без медицинской страховки
МРТ одного отдела  позвоночника                                    8 000 Kč*
...~ 300Euro


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2017)

Нас не переплюнуть!


----------



## alex33 (28 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин ,
Я понимаю что у вас цен ниже но я слишком далеко нахожусь....
Стоимость авиоперелета и проживание....
Большое спасибо Вам *Доктор Ступин *!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2017)

Вообще-то мы не к этому.
Это мы к самоудовлетворению.
К тому, что у нас дешевле.

Про авиаперелет не рассказываете, каждый месяц в Вене бываю.
Про проживание, так же.
Все знаем, потому и сравниваем.


----------



## alex33 (28 Янв 2017)

Что посоветуете сделать?
Ждать?
Сдаться в руки немецкой или болгарской медицине?
у меня страховка есть для обоих
Российской медицине не подтяну финансово...

Спасибо!

Я не думал что такие люди еще остались .
Спасибо вам огромное *Доктор Ступин*!
Побольше бы нам таких врачей!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2017)

alex33 написал(а):


> Что посоветуете сделать?
> Ждать?
> Сдаться в руки немецкой или болгарской медицине?
> у меня страховка есть для обоих
> ...


Про финансовую неспособность, это конечно шутка.

В общем-то ничего страшного, пройдет.
Лекарства принимать не сможете пока не назначат, у вас без рецепта только аспирин.
Но если остался Дексофен и Milgamma, можно повторить.
вот хороший совет:


> ....идите не по страховке а к wahlarzt, все будет гораздо быстрее и на блокаду отправят сразу...



Даже сделаете МРТ, то к неврологу сразу.

Если неделю продержитесь, то на приеме обязательно много жалуйтесь на руку - слабость, онемение и похудение.


----------



## alex33 (29 Янв 2017)

Я продержусь и дольше недели-боль уже нет
Только небольшое онемением в большом и указательном пальце руки.
иногда по ночам легкая боль в мышцах руки
Витамины можно купить без рецепта
Спасибо Вам *Доктор Ступин* !


----------



## abelar (31 Янв 2017)

Учитывая,что снимков нет и,скорее всего не будет,а на представленных снимках - вариант полного здоровья,то предполагаемый диагноз - компрессионно ишемическая нейропатия радиального нерва. Учитывая,что все началось с болей надостной мышцы и шейного миозита, которые прошли сами,несмотря на "лечение" то речь идет о синдроме Клиппель-Фейля. Который, (синдром, а не два этих еврея) в свою очередь, следствие ганглионита. Скорее всего вирусного. Скорее всего герпетического. 
Вывод (сугубо мой) : Это не от позвоночника. Пройдет само со временем. Уже проходит. Вернее переходит из стадии компрессионно ишемической в компрессионно дистрофическую. Может обостряться при простуде, переохлаждении,посещении бассейнов.


----------



## alex33 (31 Янв 2017)

Да- несмотря на "лечение" боль уже прошла.
Только иногда по ночам легкая боль в мышцах руки.
Левая рука заметно слабее -40 дней прошли
Мне это не нравится...Не слишком ли быстро?

Спасибо Вам *Доктор abelar!*

*
*


----------



## alex33 (31 Янв 2017)

....и небольшое онемением в большом и указательном пальце руки


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2017)

abelar написал(а):


> Учитывая,что снимков нет и,скорее всего не будет,а на представленных снимках - вариант полного здоровья,то предполагаемый диагноз - компрессионно ишемическая нейропатия радиального нерва. Учитывая,что все началось с болей надостной мышцы и шейного миозита, которые прошли сами,несмотря на "лечение" то речь идет о синдроме Клиппель-Фейля. Который, (синдром, а не два этих еврея) в свою очередь, следствие ганглионита. Скорее всего вирусного. Скорее всего герпетического.
> Вывод (сугубо мой) : Это не от позвоночника. Пройдет само со временем. Уже проходит. Вернее переходит из стадии компрессионно ишемической в компрессионно дистрофическую. Может обостряться при простуде, переохлаждении,посещении бассейнов.


Может послевирусная разновидность Дежерина - Клюмке?
В России Клиппель-Фейль, больше к костям относиться?


----------



## alex33 (31 Янв 2017)

Я забыл сказать :
У меня нет никаких проблем с движение кисти и пальцев.
(по моему)
только легкая боль в мышцах руки(трицепс)
кисти руки и запястья -форма сохранена
Извините, мой русский язык очень плох,я учил его 20 лет назад 
 ...многое уже забыл
*Спасибо всем!*

Сегодня утром заметил и  разница в обе плеч
там где красная линия...левое плечо такое
(фото не мое)



*Спасибо всем!*

Ни какой сыпи или других каких либо высыпаний на коже нет


----------



## leo1980 (31 Янв 2017)

@alex33, 
мой совет, не теряйте время, форум вас не вылечит и направление на мрт не даст. 
Да подскажут - это факт и за это большое спасибо.

Мой совет

walharzt - взять направление на мрт/узи и т.д. без указания института, чтобы вы могли прозвонить все в округе (через walharzt очередь короче и вдобавок попросите внести себя в warteliste, бывает в течении недели звонят, мол завтра приезжайте на такое время).

идите к врачу (посмотрите в инете страницы врачей), чтобы было написано, что врач отправляет на блокады.

от врача когда на руках будут снимки, возьмите направление к Physiotherapeut und Masseurin.


----------



## alex33 (31 Янв 2017)

*Спасибо leo1980!*

Только я не понял  про walharzt ? 
Мне неизвестно существует ли в Германии walharzt 
В Австрии есть walharzt
В Германии такого walharzt-а(Wahlarztpraxis), не существует
Если Wahlarzt=Privatarzt, тогда, может, частная врачебная практика?
В Германии частные медицинские кассы не имеют никаких договоров с врачами. А государственные кассы ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНОГО медицинского страхования (кот. не называются обязательными кассами) имеют их не с отдельными врачами, а с Kassenärztlichen Vereinigungen

Wahlärzte sind in Österreich niedergelassene Ärzte ohne Vertrag mit den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen.

Im Gegensatz zu der Regelung *etwa in Deutschland* erhalten Kassenversicherte in Österreich auch für die Behandlung von Wahlärzten Leistungen ihrer Sozialversicherung. Nach Vorlage der bezahlten Arztrechnung erstatten die Gebietskrankenkassen 80–100 % der Gebühren, die nach der österreichischen Honorarordnung für Vertragsärzte entstanden wären.

заметили слова





> Im Gegensatz zu der Regelung in Deutschland


?


----------



## leo1980 (31 Янв 2017)

Да в Австрии и Германии по разному получается в страховых. 

Но суть дела не меняет. Гос страховка очень слабо покрывает частные практики, на это не стоит обращать внимание, а приват страховка есть не у всех. Я сильно не вникал, если надо к врачу то я иду к врачу.

МРТ и все обследования покрывает у нас любая страховая на 100% и без разницы от кого направление.
Есть только разница во времени, от Wahlärzte получаешь все услуги быстрее, то ли МРТ, то ли очередь в больнице и т.д.

вопрос времени, как долго Вы хотите ходить по врачам и исследованиям.
И у меня только нейрохирург в приват клинике, с первого раза указал где проблема, в отличии от других.


----------



## alex33 (31 Янв 2017)

У меня есть термин к неврологу через 13 дней
У меня уже нет боли
Если боль начнется снова я уже решил итди сдаваться в любой Notaufnahme  в Германии


----------



## leo1980 (31 Янв 2017)

у всех разная ситуация

мне все врачи говорили что все ок, а было и есть не ок, только один врач, как я уже писал четко указал проблему и Ступин Ф.П.

я всех остальных врачей посещаю "простых" нет проблем, все ок.

Notaufnahme  я проходил, если будет у Вас не смертельно/срочно, то получите капельницу и таблы, плюс направление на мрт/рентген/физио и т.д. и через пару часов Вы будете дома, как снимут боль. 
Ни кто Вас не задержит все обследования или почти все, будете проходить в институтах и ждать очереди, а потом очередь к врачу, а потом очередь к физио в больнице, если хотим бесплатно. 

Картина такая, поэтому моё мнение, пройти все приватно, очень очень быстро всё, сухо и комфортно. 

Отпишитесь потом, как у Вас будет. Интересно.
Надеюсь все будет быстро.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2017)

alex33 написал(а):


> Я забыл сказать :
> У меня нет никаких проблем с движение кисти и пальцев.
> (по моему)
> только легкая боль в мышцах руки(трицепс)
> ...


Тогда разновидность Эрба-Дюшена.


----------



## abelar (12 Фев 2017)

Фолкнера - Уэддла  и расходимся!!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Фев 2017)

Молодец, но не очень.


----------



## alex33 (12 Фев 2017)

Пока только G54.8 Другие поражения нервных корешков и сплетений.


----------



## alex33 (6 Мар 2017)

МРТ

           

              

           

   

             

мрт

 

  

DICOM
https://yadi.sk/d/BD3yW_Xt3F9YZX


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Есть чему болеть.
А самочувствие?


----------



## alex33 (6 Мар 2017)

Самочувствие не очень.
Рука не слабеет но и не восстанавливается!
Назначили Pentoxifyllin и Urimil.
Иногда мне в голову приходят такие  мысли:
А правда ли, что  мышцы слабеют из за грыжи в С4-С5 и С6-С7.....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Правда.
Что врачи говорят?


----------



## alex33 (7 Мар 2017)

Врачи говорят об операции.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2017)

Слабость есть.
Боли?


----------



## alex33 (7 Мар 2017)

Нет боли.Слабост небольшая,мышцы заметно менше.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2017)

Если слабость не нарастает, можно и полечить.


----------



## alex33 (8 Мар 2017)

К нейрохирургу иду в понедельник.
Я долго смотрел на результатов МРТ...конечно, ничего не понял.
Один момент заинтересовал меня.
Что здесь мы видим  и почему только с левой стороны.

 

Спасибо всем!

Дополнение к предыдущему вопросу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2017)

Зовите в тему рентгенолога

*doclega*
В соседней теме, он меня поправлял,что и правильно.


----------



## doclega (9 Мар 2017)

вопрос в чём


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Мар 2017)

doclega написал(а):


> вопрос в чём


Суть выше на снимке автор темы выделил красным квадратиком непонятную ему зону. Мышцы от поперечных отростков,скорее лестничные, ему видимо кажутся разорванными.
Мышцы ли это?


----------



## alex33 (10 Мар 2017)

Электромиография:
Аксональное повреждение n.axillaris и n.musculocutaneus слева.
Дискретное повреждение с6 слева.

Спасибо всем!


----------



## alex33 (13 Мар 2017)

....операция  через 14 дней


----------



## doclega (13 Мар 2017)

жир и мышцы и сосуды позв артерии


----------



## Viktoria0502 (13 Мар 2017)

alex33 написал(а):


> ..операция через 14 дней


Какую операцию будут делать?С имплантом или без?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Мар 2017)

doclega написал(а):


> жир и мышцы и сосуды позв артерии


----------



## alex33 (14 Мар 2017)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> Какую операцию будут делать?С имплантом или без?


Два кейджа С4-С5 и С6-7
В больнице ставят кейджи HumanTech Gmbh Германия и Zimmer GmbH Швейцария.
Я не успел понять в чем разница и могу ли я выбрать производитель или врач делает  выбор(правильный посколько я ничего не понимаю)

Спасибо всем!

.....Если честно, я ничего не понял


----------



## leo1980 (14 Мар 2017)

alex33 написал(а):


> Два кейджа С4-С5 и С6-7
> В больнице ставят кейджи HumanTech Gmbh Германия и Zimmer GmbH Швейцария.
> Я не успел понять в чем разница и могу ли я выбрать производитель или врач делает  выбор(правильный посколько я ничего не понимаю)
> 
> Спасибо всем!



за одну операцию два кейджа так?
и что по восстановлению говорят?


----------



## alex33 (15 Мар 2017)

Да-за одну операцию два кейджа
Говорят что 18 до 24 после операции  должен встать на ноги.
Реабилитационный период от 90 до 180 дней
....так говорят
Я не знаю, верить или нет
Левая рука слабеет ,если не слабела не пошел бы на операцию.Никогда!!

....18 до 24 часов после операции должен встать на ноги


----------

